

Chris Sacca answers ‘What is success?’ - tilt
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2011/05/sunday-video-chris-sacca-answers-what-is-success

======
mceachen
Well done, Sacca!

I loved the "lose your baggage" visualization, and the importance of full
attention.

OMG, and I never thought of email as just "running defense," but that's so
true.

------
tilt
This is truly inspiring

